

Xubuntu 8.10 + Xfce 4.6: Screenshots  - renai42
http://www.zdnet.com.au/insight/software/soa/Photo-Gallery-Wide-Xubuntu-8-10-Xfce-4-6-Screenshots/0,139023769,339295397,00.htm

======
marksutherland
If nothing else, the fact they've taken the effort to overlay right/left
arrows on the image during a mouseover event, yet still do a full reload to
show the next image is instructive.

Any particular reason this was linked to other than general interest? I'm not
seeing anything revolutionary...

------
mkelly
Why not just link to the xfce page? <http://www.xfce.org/about/tour>

They have screenshots there too, where you can see what the default theme
looks like (or whatever people look at screenshots for). And they're on one
page.

